# pepe le phew



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

This dog stinks, as in seriously stinks. I can't stand to be in the same room with him these days.
SHEEESH.
We have notoriously bad water around here, and I've been trying to get him into the stuff he has or will encounter in tests, which unfortunately means a lot of black, slimy, sucking, stinky muck. This stuff isn't just your run-of-the-mill mud, this smells like sewage. And it's in most of our ponds. Along with cat tails, lily pads, algae, and scum. 
I'm looking for suggestions for a nice mild shampoo that I can use on him more than once a week? I don't want to use his show shampoo ($$$), and it needs to be mild if he's going to be bathed so often. I've tried just rinsing him real well after he's been in the swamp, but it really doesn't get rid of the smell.
Ideas???


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

For more frequent washings, I like the Soothing Botanicals by Hartz. It is not expensive and it has oatmeal and aloe in it.


----------



## Sosoprano (Apr 27, 2011)

I use Earthbath Oatmeal and Aloe shampoo, which is very gentle yet still seems to get the swamp muck out. It can also be diluted (up to 9:1, I think) without losing effectiveness, which saves on the $$$!


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

How about Chris Christensen Day to Day shampoo? Says mild enough to use every day.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> This dog stinks, as in seriously stinks. I can't stand to be in the same room with him these days.
> SHEEESH.


Now you know why they're called swampcollies or marshmops! :wave:

Seriously, look for a nice clear water lake or pond to swim him in after training. It will make a huge difference.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

I use half liquid anti-bacterial (Dial) and half white vinegar for frequent washings.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I take a spray bottle and mix up some vinegar and softsoap hand soap together and spray Jasmine down with that and then rinse her when we are up at the lake in the summer. She can get rank from spending so much time in the water. Then I wash her with her shampoo before heading home.

You can also buy detergent free soaps to wash him with. I like Earthbath or AvoDerm. It's not harsh on them at all.


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

I know that smell. Roxy does several laps in our pond every day. We just got the UV lamp working and it usually clears up the green gunk in the pond after a few days. Roxy is getting an oatmeal shampoo bath tomorrow.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

I do the vinegar rinse as well--especially with Winter who has a heavier coat. HE could get downright mouldy-smelling. I also find the vinegar helps to kill and little buggies than might irritate the skin.

One other thing to check is the edges of his ears--when my crew have been in that kind of water they often get little chunks of dead fur plus muck trapped along the margins of their ears and I find if I get that out their odour improves. I just pull it out with a stripping knife.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Would vinegar without the soap help do you think? I could douse him in diluted vinegar and then let him swim in some clear water?
How dilute do you make it?


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Tennyson said:


> I use half liquid anti-bacterial (Dial) and half white vinegar for frequent washings.


Yep! This is what I was going to suggest. I use it on Twister and it works very well!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Vetrolin Bath (horse shampoo) works pretty nice too. It rinses out fast and leaves them clean.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

As soon as he gets out of the crate and still wet I spray them thoroughly ( I spray them and the crate as soon as they come out. If need to use shampoo I use Oatmeal.
I that doesn't fit your palate you might try some Brute or Old Spice.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I have doggie cologne that smells just like Polo! I love that smell!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

I know straight vinegar woulds great for de-skuncking...but you probably don't need it that strong, try 50:50 and see if that works for you...would love to hear what you settle on...


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

He's probably going swimming tomorrow and Wednesday, and then I will try bathing him in a 50:50 of the antibacterial handsoap and vinegar...and report on the results


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Barb my magic concoction of dog shampoo that I use on everything is equal parts clear liquid Softsoap (antibacterial hand soap), white vinegar and water. Best of luck.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I might have to add water, Anney. I like the shampoo on the thinner side. I will experiment with it and see what works.
He is one stinky dog.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

A lot of those concoctions and home brews you are using. Are they hard on their coats and their skin?? Just asking. Seems like the the oatmeal would take care of the odors. In my case I just really hose them down and make sure I get under the coat. Flushing from underneath. I will shampoo the chest area to get the duck smell off (mom doesn't like it) Takes a while but seems to work. Open to suggestions. But he is not old enough to be wearing Polo.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I would not use Vetrolin on a dog. It has a soapy base, and must be rinsed off throughly. I used to use it on horses and stopped because it was causing skin issues. 

I also recommend vinegar. I did use that as a rinse on my horses, I didn't measure, I did a galop of vinegar, with water and it made their coats GLEEM, (how do you spell gleam?) it did make them smell like a salad, but the bugs did leave them alone more too. It is excellent for hair care. I haven't thought about it for dogs but I bet it would be amazing. I think I might try Anney's recipe. I used either apple cider vinegar or white. My horse was a chestnut, apple cider vinegar has 'henna' in it or is in henna whichever it is, and I would think would bring out good color in Golden Retrievers too!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Tito wearing Polo and using henna in his coat, the ladies will be lining up. LOL


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

ha ha ha, Tito wearing Polo right now is sort of like putting on deodorant without having showered for a week !


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I think the problem is that he has a really thick undercoat, and when it gets really soaked (even though his skin is totally dry!) it holds the moisture in. I think that's where the smell is coming from. Wet fur!



Radarsdad said:


> A lot of those concoctions and home brews you are using. Are they hard on their coats and their skin?? Just asking. Seems like the the oatmeal would take care of the odors. In my case I just really hose them down and make sure I get under the coat. Flushing from underneath. I will shampoo the chest area to get the duck smell off (mom doesn't like it) Takes a while but seems to work. Open to suggestions. But he is not old enough to be wearing Polo.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

I remember tearing out a Polo Black cologne ad from a magazine and rubbing it on Fisher's head. Said to myself...."Mmmmmm Fishie you smell good -- and I clearly need a life! And a boyfriend!" HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

*update!*

All I can say is WOW!!! Mr. Stinky is no longer Mr. Stinky!
What a difference!
I swam him on both Tuesday and yesterday, then yesterday gave him a bath in the antibacterial soap/vinegar mixture. I didn't have to dilute it, as it was fairly thin from the vinegar.
Today he doesn't smell AT ALL ! 
It's simply amazing. Thanks so much guys!!!

(now I can spray his Polo on him, too!)


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Did you do a 50:50 mix? How is the pH off that combo? Give me the recipe so I can mix some, I'll run a pH test and report back!! Apple Cider Vinegar or White...Balsamic? Any fragrance in the soft soap?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Yes, I did a 50:50 mix. I used Kroger brand antibacterial hand soap (the orange colored stuff), and white vinegar. 

The Kroger soap has a very slight fragrance. Here's what the bottle says:

Active ingredient triclosan .15% (antibacterial)
Inactive ingredients: water, sodium laurther sulfate, sodium lauryl sulfate, cocamidoproplyl betaine, sodium chloride, decyl glucoside, glycerin, PEG-18 Gyceryl oleate/cocoate, fragrance, cocamide MEA, DMDM Hydantoin, Tetrasodium EDTA, Citric Acid, Yellow 5, Red 4

I'm betting that overall it's pretty acidic.





Tailer'sFolks said:


> Did you do a 50:50 mix? How is the pH off that combo? Give me the recipe so I can mix some, I'll run a pH test and report back!! Apple Cider Vinegar or White...Balsamic? Any fragrance in the soft soap?


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

I'll check my hand soap, mix up a 50:50 batch and run it through our pH meter tomorrow! Do you know what the pH of dog shampoo should be? Daa...I have three types, I'll measure then too!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks very much!!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

White vinegar. Soap is basic and vinegar is acetic acid so I would LOVE to know what the pH is. FYI I mix soap, vinegar and water in equal amounts. Used to do half-n-half but found the 3rds worked just as well.
Honestly I don't care what the pH is, as I have no idea what a dog's skin pH is. All I know is the shampoo works great. We drink orange juice and somehow it doesn't burn a hole through our digestive tract so I think shampoo will not harm a dog's skin


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

He didn't seem itchy or dry after I shampooed him, so I'm going to try it for the next several times and see how it goes. I am so thrilled that he doesn't STINK anymore!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Is there really any difference between dog shampoo & human shampoos? | Ruff Ideas

I'm going to be a mad scientist this weekend.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

K9-Design said:


> White vinegar. Soap is basic and vinegar is acetic acid so I would LOVE to know what the pH is. FYI I mix soap, vinegar and water in equal amounts. Used to do half-n-half but found the 3rds worked just as well.
> Honestly I don't care what the pH is, as I have no idea what a dog's skin pH is. All I know is the shampoo works great. We drink orange juice and somehow it doesn't burn a hole through our digestive tract so I think shampoo will not harm a dog's skin


Best explanation I have gotten so far. Been a long time since I took chemistry.


----------

